# Kindle Store changes for Touch / What is Kindle Select 25?



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I noticed some big changes in the Kindle Store today on my Kindle Touch.  Instead of the usual categories, they just had four links you could click on (and some book covers at the bottom of the page.) The links were Kindle Best Sellers, Kindle Daily Deals, New & Noteworthy, and...Kindle Select 25. Er, does anybody know exactly what Kindle Select 25 is?  

I thought "Kindle Select" was a program for ebook publishers, where you could make your book available exclusively on the Kindle. But the first book on the list is "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory." Does that mean that you can't read that as an ebook if you own a Nook -- it's only available to Kindle owners? Or am I completely misunderstanding what Kindle Select 25 is?!

By the way, I'm glad Amazon's updating the Kindle Store page for the Kindle Touch. For a while, it was only showing about 42 of the games you could buy for the Kindle Touch -- even where there were a lot more good Touch-compatible games that weren't even being displayed!


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Kindle Select 25
"_Our List of 25 Exciting Books for This Week_"

Seems kind of self-explanatory. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000829801


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks, Kay! That's the link I was looking for.  Even Google couldn't seem to find it when I typed in "Kindle Select 25".

And of course, when I pulled it up on my Kindle Touch, it just showed me the 25 books...without explaining what exactly they were!


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Me and My Kindle said:


> Thanks, Kay! That's the link I was looking for. Even Google couldn't seem to find it when I typed in "Kindle Select 25".
> 
> And of course, when I pulled it up on my Kindle Touch, it just showed me the 25 books...without explaining what exactly they were!


No. Thank you!
Now I've got a new favorite to add to my Amazon Bookmarks.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Does anybody know what day of the week they switch over to the *next* selection of 25 books?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

That is quite strange, that they called it "Kindle Select 25", when these books aren't in the KDP "Select" program. It would have been more logical to pick a different word...


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

> That is quite strange, that they called it "Kindle Select 25", when these books aren't in the KDP "Select" program. It would have been more logical to pick a different word...


That's what got me confused! Maybe we should help them out, and come up with a better nickname ourselves! 

Featured eBooks? Kindle Premium 25...?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> That is quite strange, that they called it "Kindle Select 25", when these books aren't in the KDP "Select" program. It would have been more logical to pick a different word...


Except the VAST majority of Kindle owners are not authors and don't know or care about the KDP "select" program. For them what it says is, "hey, these are books that someone considers particularly attractive for some reason. . . i.e. 'select'."


----------

